# ca18det intercoolers



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

does any 1 here know who sells intercooler for the ca18det or what r the mesuremnts of that becuase i want to get xs intercooler


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

There is no intercooler specifically designed for a CA18DET (only the puny top mount) and especially not for a B12 sentra. Fabrication time and be prepared to spend about 1 grand for all of that. With this stuff, there's no easy way out unless you leave the top mount intercooler there. There is no support for a sentra and a ca18DET combo. Everything is pure fabrication as well trial and error. I've been trying to help out you guys, but some of you are so stubborn and cheap. You guys want speed, you're gonna pay for it. This is not directly aimed at you Nismo87R, but more for the general audience. No quick fixes to the B12 and a CA18DET. Even the good suspension stuff costs. So once again, heavy fabrication for a front mount intercooler=$400-$700 and pipework excluding BOV=$300-$500 and BOV= $100-$250. Welcome to the world of boost


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

do u have a intercooler how much would u want for it right now im wrighting everything u told me that i need and im buying everything in parts my girlfriend is helping me out cuase were going to have a baby so im trying to do this fast


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I have an intercooler, but it has not been fabricated for the b12 sentra as of yet and it is for my girlfriend's new sentra. The intercooler I have for my own drag sentra is 3 inches thick and will definitely require major massaging of the front end and you really don't need this much intercooler. You need one between 1.5 and 2 inches thick to sit comfortably behind your bumper with A/C condenser in place. Remove the A/C condenser and you can possibly use as much as a 3 inch unit. But I do not have extra front mounts readily available for sale.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get a CA18DET w/tranny, mounts, ecu, harness, and shifter/clutch connections?

I'm looking for a deal, I only have about $80.00 right now.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

$80.00 may get you some oil, a filter, a new timing belt and a cold one


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i can get anybody a ca18det engines but i have to pay s/h fees i can get them with top mount intercoolers or with out intercooleer $650 without intercooler 550


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

boost i can get a silvia core up to 600 hp for $510 and the skyline core intercoolers for $630 from xs enginering is that good? or 1 more ? how do i bolt the radiator from the 88 pulsar to my sentra is it direct?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The radiator is a direct fit.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> i can get anybody a ca18det engines but i have to pay s/h fees i can get them with top mount intercoolers or with out intercooleer $650 without intercooler 550


 Getting the engine is not the problem! Hell, I can get any of you any Rb motor you want, but if you have no way of controlling via engine management, the engine is useless. And even with the engine, you'll need the tranny so tack on $200-$500 and you'll need a clutch $300 for a competent clutch set, you'll need the mounts easily $300-$400, labor for installation of motor $1000-$1500 and if you want the wiring perfected, that price goes up to about $2000. Remember, this is no everyday swap and I hope I'm not making it look simple because it's not. The average tinkerer isn't going to get a set of manuals and make this happen. If you're lost when it comes to nissan color codes and wiring diagrams, then you guys wanting to do this swap will just be wanting. It's no weekend adventure and I don't think I would ever want to do this for anyone because of the amount of time it takes. You can do a sub-ghetto install and get it to run, but I assure you that it won't last or you'll burn up the computer or car or both quickly. This is not an SR20 swap into a B13 vehicle. To do the CA18 swap in a B12 (unless you're using a standalone engine management), your car will no longer be a sentra by electronics and wiring. If you're budgeted to $2000 then you do not want to do this swap because you will end up spending a whole lot more. The best thing to do is go buy a pulsar SE and build you a CA18DE powered sentra or just use the pulsar. I say this for the last time, the CA18DET swap is not a cake walk and for you kids that are wide-eyed wanderers with no money or skills, Read Myetball's sig or stay away and go buy a honda.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Awww Hell Naw!!! You said go buy a Honda!!! I think their goal was cheap speed. If you want that, go buy the drug.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'll say it again, if you want speed go buy a honda and do a b16 swap. Engine tranny goes for a grand no ecu. Get the mount kit and a new clutch and timing belt should set you just over 2300 dollars.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*It aint cheap*

For the life of me I can't understand how anyone could think of doing a proper engine swap for as little as some of you are talking about. I've been spending a considerable amount of time and effort locating parts and prices for my upcoming swap. 

In addition to the engine, I'm doing a complete suspension upgrade, front brake upgrade and rear disk conversion.

The suspension upgrades I have planned are going to cost in the neighborhood of $1,300, the front and rear brake upgrades will be around $700. These are both very conservative estimates.

As far as the engine goes, I'm doing a CA18DE. Considering i got the engine and tranny for $200 it's still gonna cost about $3,500 before I'm done. If I do some of the other machine work I want but haven't figured into my budget, the engine cost could easily go closer to $5,000.

Keep in mind, I'm not fool enough to think I can just buy an engine out of some wreck or off a clip and bolt it up and be on my merry way. If you want to do it right, the engine will need to be torn down and built back up. How much the build up costs depends on how many and what kind of mods you want. The more you want, the more it costs.

Add to this the rather hefty price of turbo components and it can be enough to bust anybody's wallet. For most of us Nissan addictts, the only option is to buy our parts a few pieces at a time. Lets face it, if we were rich would we really be driving B11's and B12's. 

So, go out and buy the engine you want within whatever budget you have, and then over time buy all the parts and shop work you need to do a proper job.

All of the questions that have been asked recently, have already been asked many times. Take the time to do some research, you will learn alot more than having someone spoon feed you the information.

FYI, my first post after joining this forum was "Recommended engine upgrade for B11" or something to that effect. So basically, I did the same thing you guys are doing, only now I understand the frustration older forum member feel when they see similar posts every day.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

$200 for a ca18DE motor and tranny and other components was a steal and that guy paraded that offer around to everyone on this forum. Being the intelligent person that he is, Myetball swooped it for what it would cost most of us in gas. Fact of the matter is guys/girls, I would love to assist all of you (if i cold) in experiencing some of the fun I experienced, but don't dream out loud because it's annoying. And if everybody dreams out loud, we'll have a board full of jibberish. Next time you guys see a crack-head deal floating around, I would suggest ya'll take full advantage of it. I look back at what I offered damn near a complete car swap with turbocharger and JWT computer and I say "I was a fool" and no one took advantage of it. I mean, I basically offered a bolt-on new car and some of you still asked crazy questions. All I can say is, good luck to all that dream and to those that do some kind of swap, I got your back.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> * Being the intelligent person that he is, Myetball swooped it for what it would cost most of us in gas. *


I'm no idjit but I'm also a cheap bastard . I'm still holding out for that $80.00 CA18DET coversion  I'll settle for some cold ones though


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm pretty cheap, but when you achieve a certain feat and you wanna go higher, you gotta go deeper into the pockets. I have some CA18DET pistons and rods complete for a $100 and the cold ones are in the fridge. Buthell you are close to that DET conversion (Closer than you think).


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BTW, I do have something that can be bought for $800 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2409122056&ssPageName=ADME:B:LC:MT:1 Happy Bidding.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Man don't tempt me or I'll never get this done. I'll play around with the N/A version for a while first. 

Maybe later on I can start the one part at a time conversion to a DET. I could have the fastest B11 hatchback on the planet!


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

hey boost is there any sites or do u have have pic of diagram of the wiring of the conversion


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

speaking of a cold one (SIP,SIP) .......


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> hey boost is there any sites or do u have have pic of diagram of the wiring of the conversion


 Unfortunately, I have not been approached by a company or something to that affect with a fat check with instructions to blueprint the wiring diagram for a CA18DET swap to a sentra. It's alot of wiring and changes and I don't have the time to document what I do (I just do it).


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Something else for you guys that wanna go faster:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2409126061&category=6755


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Why does everyone see the wiring as so hard. Get a full engine harness to the ECU. Install the motor and run harness and eliminate the old harness. Make sure all connections are correct and every thing has power. I know the B12 with GA16i engine harness is really seperate from the chassis electrical harness. May just be a few wires that have to integrated together.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Why does everyone see the wiring as so hard. Get a full engine harness to the ECU. Install the motor and run harness and eliminate the old harness. Make sure all connections are correct and every thing has power. I know the B12 with GA16i engine harness is really seperate from the chassis electrical harness. May just be a few wires that have to integrated together.


 Bro' , I'm not trying to be a prick, but I hear a whole lot of chatter from you and no action. I would love to see you do this because in your eyes it's just throw some wires in and eliminate the old harness Yeah, that's what you think! If it's so simple, then do it. But if you've never done it before, don't pass your hypothesis that this swap and wiring thing is so easy onto the boards. Just ask anyone that has done either a CA18, SR20 or GA16DE swap, it's not a cake walk like you've assumed and until you've walked that path and have done a swap of your own, please don't degrade these swaps and make them look like it's a tune-up because it's not. The term "Bandwagoner" is not good to be titled, so chill with the know-it all comments because if this stuff was as easy as you make it seem, they wouldn't be asking questions and neither would you.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

boost , i think u have th cheapest shipping on ebay handsdown!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Bro' , I'm not trying to be a prick, but I hear a whole lot of chatter from you and no action. I would love to see you do this because in your eyes it's just throw some wires in and eliminate the old harness Yeah, that's what you think! If it's so simple, then do it. *


Fine, fuck it, I will.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

can u say "salty"? hey man, i dont think boost is picking at u. it just seems that u say u have the know how so why havent u jumped on anything yet? all in all, everyone may not have the resources or the wiring know how that u have so lets go a bit easier on some of gumshoes , huh? :,


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

My bad. I'm sitting here at school, and it has been a very long and bad day.
Why I haven't jumped at something is because I'm waiting on some money and I wass going to try something different. Ya know, expand my horizons. Got only 1 life to live I like to experience many things. Not exactly the same thing twice. Now that I think of it I might as well do something of this extent while I still can.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I'm not trying to piss on any of you younger guys, but I wish I had half the tech support or someone that has been down the road I wanted to go when I decided to wanna make my sentra go faster. I'm not rich guys, but I do know how to balance my money and I don't mix my family money with my hobby. Ummmm, hustling is the word I want to use. I did people's projects, tune-ups, maintenance on the side and used that money to fund my hobbies. But I was more "Bite than bark" rarely discussing my intentions, but more like indulging in them. I've said this before, Back in 1997 when I did my first CA16DE to my sentra conversion, that project stalled because I couldn't get the car to crank. for nearly 4 months, the car sat until I decided to open the engine harness up and discovered some severed wires. I reconnected the wires and the car cranked right up. I just hate to see you guys have dreams and just procrastinate. Like I've stated before, we may pick at the honda gang, but they are more eager to spend some money on performance than the majority of the nissan gang. And contrary to what any of you think about how bad nissan powerplants are, you're still going to have to spend to get them to feed your need. Power is like a drug, we all want more and more. But you can't have power without paying your way to the speed god. Talk is cheap and you ain't going to achieve anything by talking. Hell, if you like talking politics is the way to go. But if you ever wanna get somewhere building a decent performance car, you gotta " put your money before your mouth and your skills before your money " and this is what I live by. As you can see, the mouth always came last and that goes for braggin' rights. I couldn't and wouldn't boast about anything that my car didn't do. And none of this wouldn't have been achieved if I didn't have the skills nor the money which would ultimately make me keep my mouth shut. So I say to all, Put up or shut up and if you gonna own a nissan, it's okay to invest some money in it. Our sentras will probably never be as pretty as some of these hondas and other cars, but we sure as hell can make them perform better.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

SuperSentra4203: You qualify as the " Post-Whore " because you post on subjects that I wouldn't dare touch. I mean, you seem to have vast knowledge of the B12 sentra and cars period. You've put yourself on a pedistal in the eyes of everyone that reads your posts. In the short time you've been on the boards, you've have a high post count. With that much posting going on and no examples of your skills, it will be hard for anyone to practice what you preach. I'm trying to shed some light on this before someone does it in a nasty way. In order to validate your knowledge and to sustain a reputation, I think it's only fair to everyone here by showing us what you are capable of. I've seen how indecisive you can be and that alone will set you back, so find a project and get your swerve-on . Let these guys and girls as well as myself, see what you got. This is something you've started so now, all eyes is on you. Do your thang "chief", we're waiting.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

All you speedsters might need this as well:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408890416&category=33564


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I might be post-whoring too, but i'm trying to help you that can use a bit of help:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408361534&category=6783


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Next!http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408582538&category=6392


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i could have used those rotors about 2 months ago before i did the se r swap. but those look drilled and not "cratered" for lack of a better word. isnt that the wrong way to go especially for drilled rotors?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The term is slotted and it's not necessary. You can buy slotted only, drilled only, or drilled and slotted. The slots are designed to sweep away brake dust and keep it from building up and creating a ball bearing effect that reduces braking effectiveness. For most applications, slotted or drilled rotors will work fine. Keep in mind, most of us are running solid face rotors anyway.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

what im saying myet is tha i ve seen some that are straight drilled and some that are......i guess u would say chaffered or "faded " for resurfacing purposes. i was told not to get the "straight" drilled ones because the were hard to resurface


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Aaah, you're talking about the countersink, where a larger diameter bit is used to create an angled effect on the edge of the hole. I've seen commercial drilled rotors sold without the countersink. Don't know enough about it to say whether it's needed but a new set of cross drilled rotors will probably run around $150.00.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

This is what you are talking about:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2408990136&category=33564


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

EXACTLY


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought drilled and/or slotted rotors were like that to help elimanate gas expenasion between the brake pad and rotor surface, which in turns keeps the rotor cooler, reduces brake fade and keeps them from glazing.
BTW, ought to make one of the CA18DET swap threads a sticky. Just my useless 2 cents.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

With all the interest in the CA18DE(T), maybe it's time for a section dedicated to that engine. It would fit nicely in the Sentra,NX,G20,200SX section. We're up to 4 cents.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, they have the QG18DE and SR20DE. Who would be the one to be able to do that? A mod or administrator?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wow, see from frist time i came here i was supper excited to think that people, besides mexicans owned b12's, only because they are so fuckin cheap, their like dirt. anyone and their mother can own one. but every time i see one, its a piece of shit, litterally. so i decided, since i was poor, i was guna be origional and do shit to it, suup it up and what not. than, my car got broken into and i was all like, fuck it i hate this car, i'm guan sell it and get a 91-94, than i found this fucking place and i was like...wh00000000000T!! sweet, more people who actually care about their b(eater)12.
and then i read about how ya'll just puttin these engine sin yoru cars and it sounded as easily as wiping ones ass.
see my origional goal was to put a V8 and make it RRD, course everyone and their fucking sister shot down that idea, as MOST HATERS DO, and said it would cost near 25,000 for that, i was liek o fuck no. 
so i looked into other options more and ya'll said that the e15t and the CA18DE woudl be best bet, and prices varied so i had no idea what to do.
anyways after looking at the inside of a 88 pulsar and seeing that, i dont think just anyone could put that in a b12 "easily".
that definetly would take alot of l33t skillz..


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *
> and then i read about how ya'll just puttin these engine sin yoru cars and it sounded as easily as wiping ones ass.
> *


No engine swap is easy, but some more easy than others. B12 are pretty damn simple.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Dunno who could make it happen, maybe hybrid det could help.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Once you get past all the wires and hoses it's really not that bad. I had a similar feeling the first time I looked at a Pulsar, albeit a CA16DE. Now I have Nissan shop manuals for my B11 and the '88 Pulsar, and I just won an auction for a Nissan wiring diagram book for the '88 Pulsar. Knowing what all that junk is under the hood makes it seem a whole lot easier. I wouldn't even think of doing a swap if I thought I'd spend most of my time wondering where everything went.

Now if I can just figure out how to quit misplacing my tools when I'm working I'll be alright. Quote from me "Damnit, I just had the 14mm socket a minute ago, it was on the 1/2" ratchet, great now that's gone too."


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Myetball said:


> * Quote from me "Damnit, I just had the 14mm socket a minute ago, it was on the 1/2" ratchet, great now that's gone too." *


been there just about 3hrs ago bathing my 33m head... shit i had the 13mm and 10... wheres that ratchet... HA.. bath tub... now my tools are clean !!


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

hey myetball where did u get the diagram for the 88 pulsar i need 1 too


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

On ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=34229&item=2408455869&rd=1

I would have said something earlier......but I didn't want you guys bidding against me.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2409534941&category=34229

Here's a factory manual that should have all the wiring diagrams you need.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Nismo87R said:


> *i can get anybody a ca18det engines but i have to pay s/h fees i can get them with top mount intercoolers or with out intercooleer $650 without intercooler 550 *


Can I get in touch with you regarding this.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Now if I can just figure out how to quit misplacing my tools when I'm working I'll be alright. Quote from me "Damnit, I just had the 14mm socket a minute ago, it was on the 1/2" ratchet, great now that's gone too." *


This is the only reason working on a DSM's motor is easy, the valve cover can hold many tools without you loosing them


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Too funny  That and many other comments came about while pulling the head on my son's 1G Eclipse GS. Most DSMers have the hood up on their car more than they drive it. 

They are fast and a blast to drive but DSM probably shouldn't have hired those "will work for food" guys as quality control techs.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

You can learn a lot about cars by owning a DSM I have a friend that has a 95 Talon ESi that is beckoning me to use my settlement cash to buy a 91 Eclipse GSX. He wants to get a DSM club started around here, as you see mant of them rolling around.


----------

